# Fed up with the 2012 election already



## Haynie (May 14, 2012)

This is not a political rant, nor it is it an endorsement of any candidate.  It is to vent my frustration with the spam e-mail from both sides I can't get away from.

Some how I ended up on the e-mailing lists from both sides and no amount of Take me off your list button pushing is working.

I get e-mails from the elephants and donkeys every day sometimes twice a day.  We have not received a single phone call and I am happy about that but this e-mail thing is driving me nuts.

Does anyone know of a blanket place to get me off the lists?  I am about ready to vote for the party that actually stops sending me e-mail.


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 14, 2012)

Really????  It took you this long to get put off by all the ads?  You must have quite the tollerance, I am impressed.


----------



## brownsfn2 (May 14, 2012)

I get called on my cell phone.  That is extremely irritating.

I think that being annoyed by political ads is the most unifying though among all political parties.


----------



## Haynie (May 14, 2012)

I live in rural northern arizona.  Both sides know this state will shoot for one party so no one cares about us nationally and there are not enough votes up here to swing any state races.  I have not seen a single political ad nor have I gotten any junk at the mail box.  Except for the e-mails this has been a very calm political year.  

Of course, now that I have said it the deluge will begin.


----------



## WIDirt (May 14, 2012)

Build a rule in Outlook, (I am assuming you use Outlook) that has certain words from the subject line, the from sender, and other things that these emails my have in common, then they will go straight to your spam folder or trash, wherever you may direct them. I actually have a rule on my work email to filter out all the BS tickets that come into our group (over 100 per day) so I can read only the stuff that pertains to what we do.

You should be able to do similar in Yahoo, gmail, hotmail, etc.


----------



## ed4copies (May 14, 2012)

Heck, we  had an election two years ago, but one side didn't like the results.  So, in a couple weeks, we have a "rerun" between the same two candidates for governor.

Only $16 million (tax dollars) to have the primaries and general elections (again).

I have to wonder if they will try to have a THIRD chance if Walker wins again.

The TV stations have to love it----non-stop "candidate bashing" by one side or the other.  RIVETING TV:frown::frown::frown:


----------



## Seer (May 14, 2012)

I would much sooner watch paint dry than anything political


----------



## PenMan1 (May 14, 2012)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, Mark! BUT, the politicians can contact you by mail, e-mail, phone, and cell phone anytime they want, and there isn't squat you can do about it.

Politicians and "Government charities" (F.O.P., Firefighters, etc) are all exempt from the rules and laws governing "do not call" lists. Funny what you can get away with when you write the rules!


----------



## PenMan1 (May 14, 2012)

And Ed, that 16 million that the good folks of Wisconsin gets to pay for again, is a mere drop in the bucket to the $100+ million in political contributions made to the candidates in the June Governors race.

Regardless of which party wins, you've got to be suspicious of ANY candidate spending 50 million to get a job that pays less than $200,000 per year.


----------



## Haynie (May 14, 2012)

I figured I was not going to be able to get off the lists but why do they all offer the "opt out" option when they are not going to honor it?  I would say it was hypocritical but then again these are politicians and...well....you know...


----------



## Seer (May 14, 2012)

Politics= Poli is Latin For MANY Tics are a blood sucking creature thus you get politics


----------



## tumbleweed676 (May 14, 2012)

Haynie said:


> I figured I was not going to be able to get off the lists but why do they all offer the "opt out" option when they are not going to honor it?  I would say it was hypocritical but then again these are politicians and...well....you know...


Opt out actually is send me more please.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 14, 2012)

*Hmmmmm*

I don't get any from candidates....YET.  Registered as non-affiliated.


----------



## Tabascocat (May 14, 2012)

Try living in Iowa, the action never stops. Once the election is over anybody considering a run starts showing up in the state to try and build support for the next caucuses. All these politicians invading the state, lowers the average population IQ by several points.

You can usually have a picture of yourself taken with the next president,  If you go to enough events and plan it right you can easily get it personally autographed.


----------



## Rick P (May 14, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> Only $16 million (tax dollars) to have the primaries and general elections (again).
> 
> :frown::frown::frown:


 
We have spent $250 million STUDYING whether or not a bridge that would never see more than 25-30,000 users is even possible let alone needed! The engineers involved disagree on if the thing can even be built and even those who say it can say it would be one of the most expensive bridge projects in history! Not one shovel of dirt has been moved...........one has to wonder how much has been spent on the natural gas line that will never be built!?!?


----------



## Rick P (May 14, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> And Ed, that 16 million that the good folks of Wisconsin gets to pay for again, is a mere drop in the bucket to the $100+ million in political contributions made to the candidates in the June Governors race.
> 
> Regardless of which party wins, you've got to be suspicious of ANY candidate spending 50 million to get a job that pays less than $200,000 per year.


 
Been pointing that out since highschool! THANK YOU for being another thinking human being!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick_G (May 14, 2012)

Haynie said:


> I figured I was not going to be able to get off the lists but why do they all offer the "opt out" option when they are not going to honor it?  I would say it was hypocritical but then again these are politicians and...well....you know...



Opt out actually means "valid email address send more junk"


----------



## Smitty37 (May 14, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> And Ed, that 16 million that the good folks of Wisconsin gets to pay for again, is a mere drop in the bucket to the $100+ million in political contributions made to the candidates in the June Governors race.
> 
> Regardless of which party wins, you've got to be suspicious of ANY candidate spending 50 million to get a job that pays less than $200,000 per year.


 It usually ain't their money they're spending.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 14, 2012)

Rick P said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > Only $16 million (tax dollars) to have the primaries and general elections (again).
> ...


 Not $250,000,000.  If it's the one I'm thinking of that's private sector money - the bridge to nowhere is tax money.


----------



## Timbo (May 14, 2012)

I'll second the suggestion for creating a rule that sends it to spam, junk mail or trash forder, or simply deletes it.  I you need help, I'm sure someone here can help you depending on what email client you use.


----------



## Dan26 (May 14, 2012)

We just discontinued our local phone service due to the amount of robo-calls. Most were politically driven.


----------



## Haynie (May 14, 2012)

Just got time to play with the rules thing.  I wish I knew about this years ago.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 14, 2012)

Dan26 said:


> We just discontinued our local phone service due to the amount of robo-calls. Most were politically driven.


We rarely answer our phone - we let it go to the machine.  Most of the robo calls don't leave a message and we return the real calls.  Half the time we aren't there to pick up anyway.


----------



## tbroye (May 14, 2012)

WE are getting buried in Mail.  We are saving to return to the send with caustic note on wasting paper and ink.  I have been tired of it since the last election in 08.  The should be a constitutional Amendment limiting the campaigns to 3 weeks before the primary and have an National Primary day in June the convention in October the debate the week after the convention  and the election the second week in November.  AND no TV coverage.  Then fine the candidates for hit pieces that are not 100% truthful.  Next we will cover term limits on Congress.  That will never work it will contribute to the unemployment problem.


----------



## OOPS (May 14, 2012)

I live in Washington State, and somehow I got on a mailing list for Colorado Republicans!  Every election cycle I get emails from guys who want to be governor, attorney general or the like.  I have never heard of any of them!  

Then, someone must have inadvertently written their email address incorrectly, and wrote mine by mistake.  I get about 25 emails a week from colleges around the country, trying to get me to go to school there.  Been there, done that.  I adjusted my filter, so all college emails go into a special folder.  I look at them once a week, just for kicks.


----------



## WWAtty (May 14, 2012)

We seem to have been lucky so far in MN.  Our gov and all the state legislators have been up to their eyeballs in getting a bill passed for a new Vikings stadium.  They've been playing that like a one-string banjo.

But now it's passed, and the onslaught of election hype will soon commence.


----------



## Rick P (May 15, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> Rick P said:
> 
> 
> > ed4copies said:
> ...


 
BULL!!!!! $250 million as of about 4 years ago! None of it private funding the vast majority of it from the feds.........just how arogant do you have to be to tell someone who didnt even give the name of the project in his own back yard where the funding for it came from!?!? SERIOUSLY THAT WAS STUNNINGLY RUDE!!!!


----------



## CaRed (May 15, 2012)

One of the few good reasons a republican should move to California.  Since California has no impact on the race since we will unfortunately always be a Democrat stronghold, there is minimal political garbage.  I get very little junk mail except for local races.  They just leave us alone.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 15, 2012)

Rick P said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Rick P said:
> ...


 A little sensitive aren't you?  Kindly note what I said....."*IF it's the one I'm thinking of......."* please read what is written before you get on your high horse. 

The reason I said that was because there is a pipelne - not in your back yard, that is being held up.  Also there is a lot of natural gas - also not in your back yard - that recovery is being delayed by governments at various levels.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (May 15, 2012)

The problem with political jokes is that the b@#*!s# get elected!


----------



## leehljp (May 15, 2012)

My mother in law has donated minimum amounts to certain organizations and political candidates. Seeing the resulting mail and phone calls has made me totally convinced not to send to even to ones I want to support!

There seems to be no such thing as a "one time support!"


----------



## Smitty37 (May 15, 2012)

leehljp said:


> My mother in law has donated minimum amounts to certain organizations and political candidates. Seeing the resulting mail and phone calls has made me totally convinced not to send to even to ones I want to support!
> 
> There seems to be no such thing as a "one time support!"


 Anyone, charity, political organization, local ambulance corps or fire company that you ever donate to, never stops asking for more.  They have a name of someone who once opened their wallet and they never give up.


----------



## watchman7 (May 15, 2012)

+1 on Lee's post. A few years back I donated a minimum amount ($25) to one of the political parties. I swear they have spent more than $200.00 on junk mail to get me to donate more. It never ends.


----------



## Rick P (May 15, 2012)

Smity

My high horse? You tell me whats what in my own home and I am on a high horse? You were rude to me AGAIN! Instead of blaming me for your own behavior why dont you take some responibility for your actions and apologise, instead of acting like a spoiled child?


----------



## Haynie (May 15, 2012)

Great practical joke.

Find someone who can take a joke and donate to the party they most detest using their name address and phone number.


----------



## WWAtty (May 15, 2012)

It's getting a little hot in here....

I move that we wrap up this political thread before it goes any further south.


----------



## jeff (May 15, 2012)

WWAtty said:


> It's getting a little hot in here....
> 
> I move that we wrap up this political thread before it goes any further south.



I couldn't agree more! :biggrin:


----------



## Rick P (May 15, 2012)

When exactly did standing up for your personal honor become "going south"? This is the second time Smity has PUBLICLY inferred I was lying.......would you put up with that? The man was rude! He owes me an apology!


----------



## The Penguin (May 15, 2012)

wow - someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed today.

:biggrin:


----------



## Rick P (May 15, 2012)

I know Texans dont tolerate rudeness, put yourself in my shoes.........would you let another member use you as a door mat? Repeatedly accuse you of being dishonest?


I can not understand how standing up for yourself is ANYTHING but the right thing to do........but as my father always said "Doing the right thing is seldom easy and almost never popular but it's the right thing to do!" The man was rude, the right thing to do is apologise. How is that my fault? In what reality is it unreasonable to ask for an apology?

PS I know you meant it light heartedly and unfortunately communications via a forum are seriously lacking. I'm not as angry as it may seem, more disappointed really. Seriously think about it for a minute..........


----------



## The Penguin (May 15, 2012)

take yourself and your feelings out of the conversation and go read it again.

I didn't see it as rude


----------



## Smitty37 (May 15, 2012)

Rick P said:


> Smity
> 
> My high horse? You tell me whats what in my own home and I am on a high horse? You were rude to me AGAIN! Instead of blaming me for your own behavior why dont you take some responibility for your actions and apologise, instead of acting like a spoiled child?


 no comment - not worthy of one.


----------



## Grizz (May 15, 2012)

Don't Vote.... that'll show'em!


----------



## Rick P (May 15, 2012)

That's what I expected from you Smity......a complete lack of respect for your fellow turner and human being. Congratulations you are once again the only person I have ever put on ignore. Too bad you actually post some useful information for time to time.


----------



## Rick P (May 15, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> take yourself and your feelings out of the conversation and go read it again.
> 
> I didn't see it as rude


 
I did, I do see it as rude.......I for one would NEVER be so arogant as to tell you or any other Texan whats what in Texas, ask questions discuss but never flat tell you dont know what your talking about!!! Especially if I had NO details about the mentioned project! If Smitty had any respect he would have simply asked for more details.

I'm sorry we do not see eye to eye on this one, but I do apreciate that you took the time to give it some thought. Thanks!


----------



## WWAtty (May 15, 2012)

Rick P said:


> ......I for one would NEVER be so arogant as to tell you or any other Texan whats what in Texas, ask questions discuss but never flat tell you dont know what your talking about!!! Especially if I had NO details about the mentioned project! If Smitty had any respect he would have simply asked for more details.



So you are saying that Smitty should have consulted you first for details before offering a comment about a multi-million dollar bridge project that, if completed, would have been paid for by ALL Americans?

The nerve of him!


----------



## Smitty37 (May 15, 2012)

If anyone reads my comment that seems to have upset Rick P they can see that it clearly says (in reference to the pipeline) "If it is the one that I'm thinking of....."  I was actually thinking of the one that has been in the news lately...they want to build it from North Dakota to Texas with extension to Canada.  It currently being held up by the government and some would hope it never gets built.  Most people would just have replied and said "I'm thinking of....." to which I would have replied "Oh Sorry, I don't know anything about that?"

Few people would have found my comment in the least insulting or rude.  It was not intended to be and it wasn't.  I think Rick P is spending too much time with those Grizzley Bears and their grouchiness is rubbing off on him.:biggrin:


----------



## Rick P (May 15, 2012)

NO I am saying he shouldn't have told me point blank that I am flat wrong about a project he doesn't even have the name of! He declared my opinion invalid and false before he even knew what I was talking about, and thats wrong! I am saying we should ALL respect the opinion of those who actually live where the project in question is.......of course we all should have free access to information about how our money is spent. Pointing out the ludacris ways our government wastes our tax dollars was my point in the first place. And I have NEVER pretended anyone needs to consult me about anything, just that I be shown the basic respect all people deserve.

Nice try.....but ya twisted things just a bit too far. ;>)


----------



## Rick P (May 15, 2012)

"Not $250,000,000. If it's the one I'm thinking of that's private sector money - the bridge to nowhere is tax money"

Where do you mention a pipeline?

Intent or not without knowing what project I was talking about you declaired my post to be false and that I dont even know where its funding is coming from......

And now your using a pipeline that isnt even in Alaska as a excusse.......


----------



## PenPal (May 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am not so glad this whole fizzle was addressed as political then denied then enlarged where all things end up like this engendering rather than solving. Early in the peace a clear statement about phone and E Mail policy was made End of story it unfortunately is the same in my country.

Perhaps an intervention early on after seeing the tone depress would have helped.

On with the pens forever.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## WWAtty (May 15, 2012)

Since this is obviously an unresolvable conflict, I'll just leave this for the aggrieved parties to fill out. 

Please complete in triplicate, sign, notarize and send off to the Office Of The Director Of The Internet.

Good luck!


----------



## Rick P (May 15, 2012)

I tend to agree with Peter on that.......have fun dragging my name through the mud. Continuing this is pointless!


----------



## Rick P (May 15, 2012)

WWatty where is the like button? LOL


----------



## Smitty37 (May 15, 2012)

Rick P said:


> "Not $250,000,000. If it's the one I'm thinking of that's private sector money - the bridge to nowhere is tax money"
> 
> Where do you mention a pipeline?
> 
> ...


" one has to wonder how much has been spent on the natural gas line that will never be built!?!?"  *You* mentioned a pipeline and that is what I was referring to -- Read my Quote above.... It does not question your statement at all and it certainly can't be read in anyway to be calling you a liar.  btw, If I want to tell you you are wrong about something I will tell you directly.

I neither know nor care how much they spent studying the bridge you were referring to.   

I did not intend to hurt your feelings.  What I said should not have hurt your feelings.  And I have no intention of apologizing because you misunderstood my post and got off on your high horse.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 15, 2012)

I think this has gone on long enough. 

Andrew 
assistant moderator


----------

